# "Router lügen nicht" - was, wenn doch?



## Newsfeed (27 August 2008)

Über Angriffe auf das Routing von Paketen im Internet lassen sich Daten quasi beliebig umleiten und damit auch belauschen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

